# Words With Friends Tips



## Aitchb65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Try this blog

http://wordswithfriendsmytips.blogspot.com/


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone else having it crash the first time you open it everytime?

I have the free HD version on my iPad 2 (so iOS 4.3).  Everytime I open it it crashes.  Open it a second time and it's fine.


----------

